# pH Help



## 01001010 (Aug 3, 2008)

I just transplanted from soil to hydro.  My plants are showing little yellow dots on them.  I go to check the pH, its 7.8 .  So I went and bought some pH Down for pools, picked up some pH up while I was at it.  The bottle shows you use 6 oz per 10,000 gallons.  When I did the math, using my 20 gal rubbermaid container, it came out to .06 tsp of the stuff.  So I put in about 20 grains of the pH down.  I know some of you have experience with this.  Did I add the proper amount? How much should I add to bring the pH down to optimal levels?

NOTE: I am using the GH3


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 3, 2008)

I never really measure out my PH adj......  I justadd a few drops.... stir it up and then re test.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah, just add a bit, test, than add a bit more


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2008)

I add it almost a grain at a time.  It takes a tiny tiny amount of pool ph to lower the ph in a hydro res.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 3, 2008)

01001010 said:
			
		

> I just transplanted from soil to hydro. My plants are showing little yellow dots on them. I go to check the pH, its 7.8 . So I went and bought some pH Down for pools, picked up some pH up while I was at it. The bottle shows you use 6 oz per 10,000 gallons. When I did the math, using my 20 gal rubbermaid container, it came out to .06 tsp of the stuff. So I put in about 20 grains of the pH down. I know some of you have experience with this. Did I add the proper amount? How much should I add to bring the pH down to optimal levels?
> 
> NOTE: I am using the GH3


 
Sounds like you need somthing to test PH.
atleast use the drops but the meters are sweet.


----------



## 01001010 (Aug 3, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need somthing to test PH.
> atleast use the drops but the meters are sweet.


  I actually have both.  The drops are OK, they only go down to 6.8 minimal, on my set atleast.  The meter I have is a nondigital pH, light, and moisture meter. That does pH of 3.5 to 8.  I ended up using about a teaspoon in all and the pH is now around 6.  Looks like another problem I have is overheating, easily fixed with a fan.  And I might have a nutrient deficiency.


----------



## dagnar (Aug 4, 2008)

Hate to say this but I think Ph is ** never monitored my ph before and I use regular tap water no special solutions.


Most important thing to remember is keep it simple the more complex it get's the more probs you have.


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 4, 2008)

True enough Dagnar.... I admit that I change my res water every 2 weeks.... I rarely check my PH and PPMs over those 2 weeks..... I might have to add a lil water here and there for thirsty plants, but I think that over the 2 weeks I will use most, if not all, of solution over that period.... Not to mention My mixtures changes every 2 weeks so it all kinda works out.

HOWEVER, I set my PH to 5.7-5.8 at the start of the 2 weeks, over those 2 weeks I would expect it to rise, providing a good range for the plant to uptake all the nutes.  

I use tap water also, but not all tap water is equal... If you have good tap water and you don't have to watch your PH's all the time, then great...You and I are in the same boat.  But I would not agree with advising others to do the same without that lil disclaimer. 

I would say that if ya wanna use this system... experiment with it.... Might work for ya, Might not.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

01001010 said:
			
		

> I actually have both.  The drops are OK, they only go down to 6.8 minimal, on my set atleast.  The meter I have is a nondigital pH, light, and moisture meter. That does pH of 3.5 to 8.  I ended up using about a teaspoon in all and the pH is now around 6.  Looks like another problem I have is overheating, easily fixed with a fan.  And I might have a nutrient deficiency.



It sounds like you have a ph meter for soil.  Ph meters for soil and for water are different and you cannot use a soil ph meter to check the ph of your hydro water.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 4, 2008)

sounds lik me.the 1st meter i bought was for soil also.didn't realise it until i got it home,so i bought one for the liquids also.pais out the nose for it too.so,if you're gonna get 1,get a good one and dig deep.get what u pay 4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

I also should have added that if you are going to do hydro, you should also have an EC meter to measure the ppm of your water and nutes.

I do like casualgrower, however I change my res weekly.  I do not check my ph and ppms daily.  I start with my ph and ppms where they should be.  I use tap water also.  My tap water has a ppm of 50, a ph of about 6.2 (I adjust the ph to 5.6).


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

dagnar said:
			
		

> Hate to say this but I think Ph is ** never monitored my ph before and I use regular tap water no special solutions.
> 
> 
> Most important thing to remember is keep it simple the more complex it get's the more probs you have.



PH is most "definately" an important factor. If it is out of the 'acceptable' range for your medium/method, it WILL lock out nutrients and cause all types of problems.
  If you are growing successfully, your PH is within acceptable range, wether checked or not.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908 <--- ph and nutrient uptake charts


----------



## dagnar (Aug 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> PH is most "definately" an important factor. If it is out of the 'acceptable' range for your medium/method, it WILL lock out nutrients and cause all types of problems.
> If you are growing successfully, your PH is within acceptable range, wether checked or not.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908Sorry my bad for giving out false information I retract my previous message and apologize.


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2008)

dagnar said:
			
		

> Hick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elven (Aug 4, 2008)

I am not sure I need a PPM more like a strainer  This tropical island I live on that has water much like Southern California and should be a criminal offense.


----------



## 01001010 (Aug 4, 2008)

So i posted a pic of the deficiency I am encountering.  I also posted in the plant problems subforum.  If you guys could take a look at the pic in my gallery, and let me know if it has to do with the pH, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> sounds lik me.the 1st meter i bought was for soil also.didn't realise it until i got it home,so i bought one for the liquids also.pais out the nose for it too.so,if you're gonna get 1,get a good one and dig deep.get what u pay 4


 
how much is one these fancy testers run. price wise?


----------



## Smithy Guild (Aug 26, 2008)

I use an aquarium ph tester. look at the package and see if it goes down to 5.0, or so, before you buy it. My water where I live comes out of the tap at almost 8.0----yes where you live and your water source matters. A ppm is sooooo important too. Helps to know how many parts of what you are doing. I think both tools help you with consistency of your water mix and the nuts. Even when I use soil I always check the ph and make sure the ppm is right. Consistency of these factors help with great production, but also how to make changes for improvement.
SmithyG


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

Smithy Guild said:
			
		

> I use an aquarium ph tester. look at the package and see if it goes down to 5.0, or so, before you buy it. My water where I live comes out of the tap at almost 8.0----yes where you live and your water source matters. A ppm is sooooo important too. Helps to know how many parts of what you are doing. I think both tools help you with consistency of your water mix and the nuts. Even when I use soil I always check the ph and make sure the ppm is right. Consistency of these factors help with great production, but also how to make changes for improvement.
> SmithyG


 
i got one them liquid ph testers wit the color bar u hold the  mix to to determine wat ph range its in. will this work or u need to be more accurate  like say wit a digital metter of sorts....

   also this ppm thing i understand it refers to the term "parts per notation" but is it a parts per notation meter or wat is it called and where u get them?
  how much am i lookin at spendin on one these? or i can google it later once i  know wat correct name to google it.  thanks
 much appreciated.


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2008)

P P M...
P arts
P er
M illion


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

i did the age old thing of reading for like 4 hours in the hydro section and i think i got everythin answered as far as equip needed nutes when and how to feed and how to handle problems flushing water changes levels etc etc....  i do not plan on startin my hydro til after my outdoor harvest say round thanksgiving time maybe start on it.  so i guess i'm gonna continue the reading  and then ask questions bout it all that way i dont feel like such a goof when i ask an experienced hydro grower a question that is like a no brainer for them  lol.. feels a lil intimidating but hey we all gotta learn and start somewhere. noone's blessed wit the gift  of the science of hydroponics  lol.. or are there some out there lol  thanks everyone


----------

